# Home Freeze Dryer?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

A company called Harvest Right is now selling a Home Freeze Dryer. This is something that I have been interested in for a long time, but the only ones that I could find were industrial, large, and cost a whole butt load (approx $20,000). The unit that Harvest Right has come out with is allot cheaper then the ones that I have found on the net, but still costly ($4,400). 

Right now I can, dehydrate, and use a deep freeze to store my food. What has always interested me in freeze drying is that the food can last for decades instead of months or a year or two. 

As you might be able to tell, I am pretty excited about this. $4,400 is still allot of money and I hope that after a few years the price will drop to a more affordable range. I am considering talking to several relatives and see if they would like to go in together to buy one. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on this or have heard something about the unit? Seems to me that this might be a very big help to preppers if it produces freeze dried food comparable to the freeze dried food you can buy at stores.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds interesting, but to be honest, I have never considered it. and at four-plus grand, I don't see it in my future. Best of luck though.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yes it is expensive. But if you could get a group of people willing to split the cost it would be well worth it IMO. Which raises another question. Can it handle being used by a group of people anxious to get their moneys worth out of the new freeze dryer?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

As I said, hopefully after a while the price will drop. It IS pricey now, but maybe in 5 years or so with competition from other companies, the prices will drop. The first micro-wave oven I can remember looking at sold for $500. Now you can get an even better one for $100. Personally, I think that a home freeze dryer will solve allot of problems that I have. My wife and I usually have leftovers whenever we cook a meal. Instead of maybe eating some of it later and throwing allot of it away, we could simply freeze dry it and stick it on a shelf for 10 or 15 years for emergencies. IMO what we will do is instead of cook a meal for 2, we will cook it for 3, freeze the extra, and then when we have enough we will freeze dry it. Long term food storage with the absence of electrical power is something that concerns me, and I have high hopes that this will answer those concerns. Time will tell.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I think I will wait. Pretty happy with the dehydrating and canning right now. If you end up getting one please keep us informed.

http://harvestright.com/

Looking at the size - I don't have room for it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I really like this thing the more I look at it. The counter top model is 3900. Which is insane. The website claims only a 1 year warranty. Which is insane for a 4 thousand dollar appliance. When they get down under a thousand I will definitely be picking one of these up!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I saw this commercial too. Interesting. For 4k, no, but companies use Google to monitor keywords for new appliances. If there is enough talk about it, you soon see cheaper versions of it and the price will drop. 
Is the storage the same for freeze dried as it is for dehydrated?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

tks said:


> I saw this commercial too. Interesting. For 4k, no, but companies use Google to monitor keywords for new appliances. If there is enough talk about it, you soon see cheaper versions of it and the price will drop.
> Is the storage the same for freeze dried as it is for dehydrated?


I believe that for freeze dried food you should keep it in a dark space where the temperature is above freezing and below 90 degrees for long term storage, but that is just a general impression that I have, and I don't have reference to back it. I was just planning on keeping the packages in a closet inside my home. Once again, not an expert, but I believe that the shelf life should be something like 25 years. I would probably keep them in either 5 gallon buckets with lids or I galvanized garbage cans (brand new) with lids, so I won't have to worry about rodents getting into them, although it shouldn't be a problem with 3 cats in the house.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Why can't the come out with a unit that fits in your freezer to save the cost of the freezer equipment in it.

Hey Notsoyoung you're not going to freeze dry your cats, are you?


----------

